# Who am I? What am I? 'Do I Wanna Know?'



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh, dear. Have I mistyped INTP as INFP. :| Well, I've done other way around too.



AyumiFey said:


> I went back to your post about your Ne. I suppose I'm not knowledgeable enough to really separate also your Ne and Ti there, but I do think I would first think about the tree more, all the questions, also seeing you talk about trees, made me remember one close to where I lived which I used to climb. Then about other things it might have reminded me and what could it be used for. I dunno, I would also need to look more into Ti to see how it works.


In short, the Ti part is the one that went into overdrive asking the questions about the tree and crafting possibilities of its age in correlation of building and slightly skewed shape. As for why I didn't start with that... I think maybe Pe>Ji preference? At first my eye wanders taking scenery in but then zero ins into something that I've found of interest. Scenery behind my window is very... lush one. This is the first summer I'll be spending here and never lived anywhere with so much greenery near the window. So that tree jumped out to me because of the skewed/tilted shape. I got curious why it could happen and went on with it. Perhaps Ji would zero in faster?



> That comment "Well, people are different, what can you do" made me remember how a friend from dorm was trying to calm down my crying roommate (where I just didn't know what to do, I would like to help, but how do I even do that..) and said something really similar to that about the guy who was the reason for the crying. And I was sitting on my own bed while thinking "Yeah, but why the hell did he do that? Why now? Why after years of this forced politeness he stopped?" Though I felt I should just keep quiet and watch the friend be all emotional, and almost shaking with anger, saying she's gonna beat him up, and I just.. Girl, chill.. Stop and think a little please.. At least her boyfriend was there to stop her from going there and shouting and whatever at that guy. Her anger, emotional outbursts just don't make sense to me haha Emotions, maybe I will understand them one day more..


:| I've mistyped INTP.


----------



## AyumiFey (Apr 21, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> In short, the Ti part is the one that went into overdrive asking the questions about the tree and crafting possibilities of its age in correlation of building and slightly skewed shape. As for why I didn't start with that... I think maybe Pe>Ji preference? At first my eye wanders taking scenery in but then zero ins into something that I've found of interest. Scenery behind my window is very... lush one. This is the first summer I'll be spending here and never lived anywhere with so much greenery near the window. So that tree jumped out to me because of the skewed/tilted shape. I got curious why it could happen and went on with it. Perhaps Ji would zero in faster?


I meant, that first you said what it, the scenery, reminded you of, like Tarzan and so on. I would also first take in the scenery and then focus on something if it caught my attention. Though I think my thinking process would be kinda similar to yours. Why, how, when, and any other questions that would come when it come to the subject I'm trying to analyse. Which would turn into comparing it to something I knew in the past, it would bring me some nostalgia along (or more like that thing will come to me naturally. I just spit anecdotes from my life left and right from what I can see in this thread). I just find myself comparing new things I take to what I already knew, how it feels similar, or in other cases, how it feels different. I think it might be that tertiary Si we were talking about before.

I think I will need to think on it more, if it indeed fits, or if I'm overthinking it again. 



Greyhart said:


> Oh, dear. Have I mistyped INTP as INFP. :| Well, I've done other way around too.
> 
> :| I've mistyped INTP.


Why do you think so? What made you think that way? 

I, of course, went to look into it (and that's always the reason why my responses are so late.. Must get the data.. Must analyse the data.. Must get the things that fit..) and tried to compare the two. 

I saw that they both use Ne and Si in the same positions: INFP (Fi-_Ne-Si_-Te) INTP (Ti-_Ne-Si_-Fe). (Sorry, don't mind me, just talking to myself, trying to make some sense of it..)

Which of course made me search for similarities and difference of those two types and found this thing: Type Contrast: INTP vs INFP (angelcat is the owner from what I have seen from that other thread, where I just love to lurk, and observe you all from afar..)

And now I'm probably gonna spend some time, reading it all, and again analysing. But watch me be still so undecided.. Because what if the _other option_ is the _right one_..


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

@AyumiFey the thing about Ne doms we jump to conclusions fast and then are prone to change it half-way through. I've re-read your original questionnaire I think INTP 4 sure now. :th_woot: I'm so sorry, I'm no help at all.



> I meant, that first you said what it, the scenery, reminded you of, like Tarzan and so on. I would also first take in the scenery and then focus on something if it caught my attention. Though I think my thinking process would be kinda similar to yours. Why, how, when, and any other questions that would come when it come to the subject I'm trying to analyse. Which would turn into comparing it to something I knew in the past, it would bring me some nostalgia along (or more like that thing will come to me naturally. I just spit anecdotes from my life left and right from what I can see in this thread). I just find myself comparing new things I take to what I already knew, how it feels similar, or in other cases, how it feels different. I think it might be that tertiary Si we were talking about before.


Tarzan part is I think Ne and low-key Si working when I am not focused on what I am actually seeing. The tree is actually a birch. So not really liana-like and yet dangly like one... Not sure what we are talking about a this point. :tongue: I'm still not over being about curious how did it come to grow this way. Probably because it's right in my line of sight when I am making a breakfast. Growing there, asking questions, not answering anything.


----------



## AyumiFey (Apr 21, 2015)

@Greyhart Oh INTP 4? You mean the Enneagram, right? (ah another thing I need to investigate more. I took the tests few times and from what I remember I would wither get 4w5 or 5w4) I found this and well, _"Also known as “The Identity Seeker”"_ makes me reread my 0 question haha Trying to find everything about myself. I read through it and I suppose 4w5 and 4 overall does fit me. Would need to look more into it and also other types (and still Socionics also to figure out). 

Are you _sure_ sure? :tongue: 

So for now, I went from ENFP to INFP to INTP. Was a wild ride. 



Greyhart said:


> Not sure what we are talking about a this point. :tongue: I'm still not over being about curious how did it come to grow this way. Probably because it's right in my line of sight when I am making a breakfast. Growing there, asking questions, not answering anything.


_The secrets of nature_ aka _How the hell did you get there?_


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

AyumiFey said:


> @Greyhart Oh INTP 4? You mean the Enneagram, right? (ah another thing I need to investigate more. I took the tests few times and from what I remember I would wither get 4w5 or 5w4) I found this and well, _"Also known as “The Identity Seeker”"_ makes me reread my 0 question haha Trying to find everything about myself. I read through it and I suppose 4w5 and 4 overall does fit me. Would need to look more into it and also other types (and still Socionics also to figure out).


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: No "4" was "for" INTP "for" sure. :laughing: INTP is likely to be 5, INFP is likely to be 4.

http://personalitycafe.com/type-4-f...e-beliefs-4s-according-beatrice-chestnut.html
http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-f...e-beliefs-5s-according-beatrice-chestnut.html


----------



## AyumiFey (Apr 21, 2015)

@Greyhart haha I thought so but then after today's stressful and tiring day my mind just went, _"well, let's search more information and create a monster"_

Still, INTP, am I, or am I not. That is the question..

EDIT: Went to read those two links you provided, and yeah.. 

4? What is 4? 

Come let me embrace you, 5! Gently..


----------



## AyumiFey (Apr 21, 2015)

And it seems we have the first type defined, Enneagram! From what I researched and from the test I did I am indeed 5w4 (I can't believe I actually decided on something finally..)

Also from that test I got:



> Your trifix is 5w4, 9w1, 3w4.


I can't believe this thread, that was to find my MBTI type, made me settle down on my Enneagram type haha @Greyhart Thanks for the help! :laughing:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

AyumiFey said:


> And it seems we have the first type defined, Enneagram! From what I researched and from the test I did I am indeed 5w4 (I can't believe I actually decided on something finally..)
> 
> Also from that test I got:
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're all settled. Enneagram isn't something I'm innately familiar with, but seems legit. :wink:


----------



## AyumiFey (Apr 21, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Glad to see you're all settled. Enneagram isn't something I'm innately familiar with, but seems legit. :wink:


I'm also glad at least Enneagram was easy to decide on (and that's much to say from me). I read descriptions of all types and one type really stood out from all the others from me after analysing them all. 

As for MBTI, I'm still trying to decide which one. Would be great to decide on one but damn I don't wanna mistype myself.

Though I see there are many people who change their types because they are also unsure of them. 

Also the doubt that few people saw me as ENFP/INFP at first :tongue: 

Oh and also your post at @Mair 's thread and didn't want to mess her thread with my reply, but I'm still not sure of my type so we can't say you were wrong about me, yet~ Though I would like to ask you if you agree with them as for me being INTP? If you don't mind, of course. (I know that one post on @angelcat 's Tumblr: INTP vs INFP I linked earlier made me think INTP more than the other)


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

AyumiFey said:


> I'm also glad at least Enneagram was easy to decide on (and that's much to say from me). I read descriptions of all types and one type really stood out from all the others from me after analysing them all.
> 
> As for MBTI, I'm still trying to decide which one. Would be great to decide on one but damn I don't wanna mistype myself.
> 
> ...


Enneagram is a bit simpler than MBTI, imo, just can't choose the order, which is irritating, it's like deciding between INTJ and ENTJ, while taking into consideration possibly ISFP with extremely heavy Te. :dry:

Oh, retypes? Who does that, certainly not me... Haha... *edges out of the room* :wink:

Ah, self depreciation, I just love it. :laughing: As for you having Ti or Fi... your questionaire seems Fi like, and I don't know many INTPs to dispute that, but the things you've said about analysing the data, and that you don't seem to have the usual Fi attitude, but also some of the inferior Fe panicking, I'm starting to think you have Ti. Don't quote me on that, please, I've been wrong in every person/character I've typed without intervention. :dry:


----------



## AyumiFey (Apr 21, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Enneagram is a bit simpler than MBTI, imo, just can't choose the order, which is irritating, it's like deciding between INTJ and ENTJ, while taking into consideration possibly ISFP with extremely heavy Te. :dry:


For me it was just so easy. I could like agree with almost everything there. Good luck finding yours :tongue:



Barakiel said:


> Oh, retypes? Who does that, certainly not me... Haha... *edges out of the room* :wink:


Nah, trying to find the type for yourself is hard. At least for me. Add to that my eternal indecisiveness... 



Barakiel said:


> Ah, self depreciation, I just love it. :laughing: As for you having Ti or Fi... your questionaire seems Fi like, and I don't know many INTPs to dispute that, but the things you've said about analysing the data, and that you don't seem to have the usual Fi attitude, but also some of the inferior Fe panicking, I'm starting to think you have Ti. Don't quote me on that, please, I've been wrong in every person/character I've typed without intervention. :dry:


I was so surprised at people seeing Fi. Like wow that I didn't expect. Fi is like so sure of itself, what it believes in what it considers good or bad, standing by its beliefs. I don't even know really my beliefs and what I believe and yeah.. :tongue: I never really saw myself in Fi, though maybe my original post did have much Fi. 

Between the Fi and Ti that I have been researching, I definitely feel more Ti. I suppose I can put INTP in my profile, will be more noticeable and can attract someone screaming at me how I mistyped myself. :kitteh:

Typing someone is hard, at least for me for now as I never did it so just you trying and understanding so much is great!


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

AyumiFey said:


> For me it was just so easy. I could like agree with almost everything there. Good luck finding yours :tongue:


*goes to Enneagram sites immediately, then leaves it be underneath 10 other tabs including this forum, Tv Tropes, and anime* 



AyumiFey said:


> Nah, trying to find the type for yourself is hard. At least for me. Add to that my eternal indecisiveness...


I can empathize with that, of course. :kitteh: My friend who I talk to MBTI about, INFJ, constantly says that I've typed myself as basically everything, and that I should stop, whereas I respond with "But I haven't found my type yet!". :laughing:



AyumiFey said:


> I was so surprised at people seeing Fi. Like wow that I didn't expect. Fi is like so sure of itself, what it believes in what it considers good or bad, standing by its beliefs. I don't even know really my beliefs and what I believe and yeah.. :tongue: I never really saw myself in Fi, though maybe my original post did have much Fi.
> 
> Between the Fi and Ti that I have been researching, I definitely feel more Ti. I suppose I can put INTP in my profile, will be more noticeable and can attract someone screaming at me how I mistyped myself. :kitteh:
> 
> Typing someone is hard, at least for me for now as I never did it so just you trying and understanding so much is great!


It was mainly @Greyhart's assertions that made me think you were Fi, as all I was sure on back then was Ne, and you have quite a bit of it, I must say. :wink:

Haha, the problem with researching, at least to me, is that I find conflicting resources and articles, and am then confused on which to try to justify to others. Therefore, my own experiences are usually better. :laughing:

Oh trust me, I've been told I'm wrong a lot of times. "Hey, Yuno's Fi." "No, she's Fe you dolt." "Hey, Light's ENTJ." "No, he's definitely INTJ." "Ok, I'm sure Kiritsugu's INTJ." "Of course he's INFJ." :frustrating:


----------



## AyumiFey (Apr 21, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> *goes to Enneagram sites immediately, then leaves it be underneath 10 other tabs including this forum, Tv Tropes, and anime*


*looks at the 40 opened tabs sitting there, doing nothing, waiting* Oops.. I should really try to keep the count up to 10, maybe 20 would be even good. Help me.. 



Barakiel said:


> It was mainly @Greyhart's assertions that made me think you were Fi, as all I was sure on back then was Ne, and you have quite a bit of it, I must say. :wink:


They do say that the first extroverted function is the one seen most. For INTP, it would be Ne, so that would fit it, I suppose. Bless Internet, where I can ramble so much and no one can stop me! :laughing:



Barakiel said:


> Haha, the problem with researching, at least to me, is that I find conflicting resources and articles, and am then confused on which to try to justify to others. Therefore, my own experiences are usually better. :laughing:


Same, but I suppose I just discard those I find not really reliable compared to what I already know, and search more into the others. Oh, this fits, great. Oh, this doesn't, well, goodbye, was nice meeting you. 



Barakiel said:


> Oh trust me, I've been told I'm wrong a lot of times. "Hey, Yuno's Fi." "No, she's Fe you dolt." "Hey, Light's ENTJ." "No, he's definitely INTJ." "Ok, I'm sure Kiritsugu's INTJ." "Of course he's INFJ." :frustrating:


Well, I suppose when typing characters, there are forever gonna be those who see those differently, as we can't really know for sure what types they are. But I would agree with you on Light. Never really thought about the others but Light? Sure.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

AyumiFey said:


> *looks at the 40 opened tabs sitting there, doing nothing, waiting* Oops.. I should really try to keep the count up to 10, maybe 20 would be even good. Help me..


I actually got yelled at by _le parentis_ since apparently that drains your internet... though I doubt it, since internet goes when pages are loaded, with notable exceptions being Youtube and Facebook, being dynamic websites which change rapidly... _And I'm rambling._ :laughing:



AyumiFey said:


> They do say that the first extroverted function is the one seen most. For INTP, it would be Ne, so that would fit it, I suppose. Bless Internet, where I can ramble so much and no one can stop me! :laughing:


Haha, yeah, it does rather fit for you. Though, do you get tired of ideas? I've found that I do, and I'd rather just act crazy to screw with people. :laughing:



AyumiFey said:


> Same, but I suppose I just discard those I find not really reliable compared to what I already know, and search more into the others. Oh, this fits, great. Oh, this doesn't, well, goodbye, was nice meeting you.


Yeah, but if you discard examples, then you miss out! Therefore, I can't argue for or against any since they all have the same amount of potential, and *ARGH*. :frustrating: Maybe I just have an addiction to adrenaline, I dunno. 



AyumiFey said:


> Well, I suppose when typing characters, there are forever gonna be those who see those differently, as we can't really know for sure what types they are. But I would agree with you on Light. Never really thought about the others but Light? Sure.


True, but it's really quite annoying, still fun to type characters, though, and I'm definitely not gonna give up on it. Just *ANGST, FEEL MAH FEELZ*. Also, yup, Light is ENTJ, so, *SOOOO* much. :laughing:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

AyumiFey said:


> Well, I suppose when typing characters, there are forever gonna be those who see those differently, as we can't really know for sure what types they are. But I would agree with you on Light. Never really thought about the others but Light? Sure.


Some character cases are really obvious. But otherwise, yeah. Hella hard to tell. Which is why i prefer to poke at real people. Including interviews or just youtube vloggers.


----------

